# Audiophilia: Meetup group for audiophiles



## akshayt (Jul 25, 2015)

I've started a Meetup group for audiophiles. It is absolutely free. Members of this forum are welcome to join the group and make it their own. 

Link:

Audiophilia (Audiophile Heaven) - Meetup.com

Also, feel free to join the Whatsapp group. Send a request to +91-9910623813. 

Thank You so much. 

God Bless

Aakshey


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2015)

Posting the mobile no# in internet, is not recommended.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 28, 2015)

Sounds cool!


----------

